# Hex und Dezimal Umwandlung?



## Stefan1200 (5. Okt 2003)

Wie kann ich Dezimal Zahlen in Hexadezimal Zahlen umwandeln und umgekehrt?
Gibt es dafür eine Methode, oder muss man das Mathematisch machen?
Kann mir mal bitte jemand anhand eines Beispiel Sources erklären, wie das geht?


----------



## jptc.org (6. Okt 2003)

Am einfachsten geht das Ganze mit der Wrapperklasse Integer:


```
System.out.println(Integer.toHexString(560));
System.out.println(Integer.toString(0x230));
```

Ausgabe:

```
230
560
```

Die Methoden erwarten immer ein int als Parameter. Bei der Hex-Variante sollte man das 0x davor nicht vergessen, da er sonst nicht merkt, dass es sich um einen Hexadecimalwert handelt.

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------



## Stefan1200 (8. Okt 2003)

jptc.org hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Am einfachsten geht das Ganze mit der Wrapperklasse Integer:
> 
> Die Methoden erwarten immer ein int als Parameter. Bei der Hex-Variante sollte man das 0x davor nicht vergessen, da er sonst nicht merkt, dass es sich um einen Hexadecimalwert handelt.
> 
> ...




Oh man, danke!
Es funzt. Ich habe deine Hex Variante mal abgeändert, das man das 0x nicht mehr braucht. Kannst du dir ja unten mal anschauen.

Vielleicht sucht ja jemand anderes eine Lösung wie man Zahlensysteme wie Octal, Bin, Dezimal oder Hex umwandelt, daher poste ich mal meine Methoden dafür.

Alle Methoden lesen den String eines Textfeldes aus und wandeln diesen um, normalerweise besitzen meine Methoden einen try catch Block, den habe ich der besseren Übersichtlichkeit weg gelassen.

Anhand der Methoden Namen kann man sehr gut sehen, von was in was konvertiert wird.
Das fertige Programm, das ich persönlich als Coder natürlich gelungen finde *g* wird es ca. Wochenende auf meiner Homepage zum Download auf der Tools Download Seite geben.
Auf Wunsch schicke ich das auch jetzt schon per Mail zu.


```
private String convertDec2Hex()
	{
			String tmp = Long.toHexString(Long.parseLong(tfDec.getText())).toUpperCase();
      return tmp;
	}

	private String convertDec2Oct()
	{
   		return Long.toOctalString(Long.parseLong(tfDec.getText()));
	}

	private String convertDec2Bin()
	{
   		return Long.toBinaryString(Long.parseLong(tfDec.getText()));
	}

	private String convertHex2Dec()
	{
			String tmp = Long.toString(Long.parseLong(tfHex.getText(),16));
      return tmp;
	}

	private String convertBin2Dec()
	{
			String tmp = Long.toString(Long.parseLong(tfBin.getText(),2));
      return tmp;
	}

	private String convertOct2Dec()
	{
			String tmp = Long.toString(Long.parseLong(tfOct.getText(),8));
      return tmp;
	}
```


----------



## jptc.org (8. Okt 2003)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus. Ich hoffe ich merke mir die Lösung, denn ich denke man braucht das doch manchmal.   

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------

